# Anyone Chase critters on here



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Wondered iffin there were any hunters on here?

Thats how I spend most of my time if I'm not on my Brute. I love to deer hunt, but them Thundering Spring Gobblers is what really gets me FIRED up.

If you have any stories or pics, Post em up.

Here is a link to an article about one of my deer

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/deeroftheday/dd_october2003/index5.html


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 has been out hunting this whole weekend. Unsure when he's coming back


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some pics, Old and new.










Here is Deer camp pic from several years ago, Notice the "old" Quads











Beer :30


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Mrs. Brute doin her part to control the doe population










Our Group












And another


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I love to deer hunt. I spend ever moment i can in the woods. 

Did you take that buck? Thats a beauty no doubt!!

LOL, did you say deer camp???.....or Beer Camp!!!:friday:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

jon got a doe today. im sure he'll post pix tomorrow when he gets home


----------



## JWMullins79 (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't ever legally takin a deer. Have taken several with my truck, and shot two. Was broke and didn't have money for food. So I got food. Went a couple times ago 3 years ago, didn't get to go last year, and so far ain't been this year.


----------



## bear09 (Dec 23, 2008)

this is a deer me and a buddy of mine hit saturday night in his yota... i hunt every time i get a chance... its the best way for me to relax and there is nothin like a big buck standin at 20 yards and your at full draw with the ole mathews bow!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a nice one for these parts.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll suck w/ the big racks. all I got was a little doe. good eatin though...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres the best I've taken this year. He ain't no monster but i ain't seen a monster to shoot :15:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have alot more pics,I'll try and get them up soon.

Congrats on the deer!

We had Italian Deer roast with pepperocini peppers and served Au Jus on a crusty french roll and a melting of provolne cheese the other night and the leftovers last nite, there.

We've killed 6 between us and eat em' about every night.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> We had Italian Deer roast with pepperocini peppers and served Au Jus on a crusty french roll and a melting of provolne cheese the other night and the leftovers last nite, there.


I might need that recipe... lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

We eat a lot of deer meat too. I've put 3 in the freezer this year and my pop has added one himself. My oldest son turned 10 this year so it wont be long till he gets his first hopefully.i cook it many ways but i also make a lot of deer jerky too. everybody loves that stuff.


We even take the occasional wild hog...when we see one.Heres an old pic of a hog.


----------



## bear09 (Dec 23, 2008)

that's a pretty good size pig... how much did it weigh?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

We did not weight him. At the time our old cotton scales had quit working and we had not gotten another set yet.He's one of the bigger wild hogs I've skinned yet.I'd guess the weight around 200lbs dressed.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My boy got his first deer today. Nice little doe about 4:30 this evening.








http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/4655/alexdeerop6.jpg


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice. mine was on the small side. but meat will still taste good, and be that much more tender!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Say you got some veal :baby:......:sgrin:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pics yall!!!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I took a small 7pt today. I been seeing lots of small bucks from my stand this year. Seen 5 this morning so i decide to take one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

We got about 2 more weeks left here, Don't really need anymore. I may go and take pics though, or camera man for a buddy.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Spammer I think?!?!^^^^^^^****


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Spammer I think?!?!^^^^^^^****
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


got it!


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

This is my little buck i got in 2010 my first one. I also hunt moose, rabbit, and bear have not shot a moose or bear yet hopefully this year


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well... this is the last week for ducks for us... then depression till Sept...








Sure am gonna miss these mornings in the ol duck hole.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Chasing bunnies now....well not me but the dogs are!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

haha i got a little beagle that will bring me one every now and then!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> Well... this is the last week for ducks for us... then depression till Sept...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful.

These are my two Greater Canadians I killed earlier this year. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i wish i would have had my retriever in that pic, but he was out pickin up marks! we didnt kill anything this weekend but time... lol got some bumper retrieves in for my cheasapeake though.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Did some work on some blue wing teals early this season...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

heres some redheads, ruddys, shovelers and ring necks from the MS hunt last year


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> haha i got a little beagle that will bring me one every now and then!


 










Look as deadly as this killer?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

bout as maniacal as a box of kittens!








same dog... just a puppy and a grown pic. Amazing how their black turns brown the older they get.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys are killing me with your dogs. A friend is a member of a rescue society and keeps posting pictures of dogs on FB. You know I'll end up with one before the year is up.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha, caught my dog Abby on the trail cam!
Had her for about 3 months.
1 year old Shorthair pointer/ lab


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

650Brute said:


> but them Thundering Spring Gobblers is what really gets me FIRED up.


If you guys never Turkey hunted you have no idea what you are missing. With deer hunting you basically sit, wait and ambush a deer, but with turkey's you have to use skill, patience and many hours finding just the right place. But with the turkey you can use a call in the evening to locate them, then sneak in early in the morning and call him off the roost and practically into your lap at times. What little bit of skill I have I did manage to call in a 19lb Gobbler. 11 1/4" beard and 1 1/2" spurs. Yep a limb hanger and the thrill of getting this old wise bird was something else. Hunted him all season and got him the last weekend of the season. I've taken more but he is the best so far. Sorry no pics!
I actually watched him breed a hen one day and shot just as he steeped off the hen but he was to far for the 10 gauge. Actually I was laughing at him because he had no idea I was watching him, rushed the shot and missed. Although I don't get into the woods much the last few years I'd have to say the best time's were when hunting the wise old Tom's. 
TURKEY's - Give them a whirl in the spring and you will be hooked.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ Need to try a good Louisiana duck hunt ^^^

Been working or busy most of the season this year and I haven't really got to go.




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's some pics of one of my dogs!!!  
Bushmaster .223 Predator model 20" fluted barrel W/ Leupold 4x12, 60gr. Nosler Ballistic tips really anchors em'! Shot this dog out my front door 140yrds. offhand, neck shot!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice :rockn:


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I also LOVE to hunt Elk and Blacktail deer. Here's a 5x5 bull elk I killed with my bow in 06' Hells Canyon.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yeah he is just a LITTLE bigger than the average great dane sized whitetail we have here! ...I dunno what I'd do if that walked out in front of me within bow range.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

About an hour before I got this one, I was sitting at the base of a tree eating a sandwich. When a nice 4pt. come walking up the trail right at me. I froze, and it just kept coming until I started to shimmy behind the tree. He looked at me at about 5yrds. yep 15ft. like he didn't know what was going on. He finally winded me and blew out of there!!! I about spackled my shorts!! Absolutely love bow hunting and the "RUSH" you get every once in a while!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

New beeper collars just arrived today!!

No more clogged bells and worn front legs.


----------

